# Outside the bubble



## a_majoor (4 Sep 2009)

Although our efforts are a bit more focused "outside the bubble than most, the garrison mentality of most ISAF troops is well explained here, as well as some possible solutions (long post, follow the link):

http://outsidethewire.com/blog/afghanistan/outside-the-bubble.html



> *Outside The Bubble*
> Written by JD Johannes
> Wednesday, 02 September 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## VIChris (7 Sep 2009)

What a great read. Always nice to get a different angle on any story, especially one as complex as the one unfolding in Afghanistan. Good find.

His mention of the thirty years it will likely take to stand up a proper government is a chilling as it is bold. While life will likely improve during those thirty years, it will take dedication and commitment from the world community at a level that the pessimist in me doubts we'll see.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> His mention of the thirty years it will likely take to stand up a proper government is a chilling as it is bold. While life will likely improve during those thirty years, it will take dedication and commitment from the world community....


_*Sustained*_ dedication and commitment, in fact.



			
				VIChris said:
			
		

> .... at a level that the pessimist in me doubts we'll see.


Have to agree with you here.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2009)

My brother in law asked me how long it would take to see a stable Afghanistan. He asked this in 2005. My reply was at least a generation to educate the very young, so thirty years is a reasonable estimate.
People forget, or maybe just don't know, that here in Canada our road to where we are now as a democracy was a bit rocky for the first few years.


----------

